# My new LaMancha doe!!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm finally getting my LaMancha!!!! Thank you soooooooo much Karen (Engebresten) I couldn't be more excited to welcome South Fork Sweet Home Alabama to the herd 
Pictures to come tomorrow when I'm on a computer and have better access to them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woohoooo!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank u  you can see some pics in the 'goats for sale'


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads Riley!!!! I take it she said yes lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Knew it. 
Congrats


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

congrats ....
south-fork has some nice animals.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you 
Elizabeth, yes they do! I've admired Bama's dam line for some time now, it's been one of South-Forks most successful lines 
Here are some pics


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is a pretty girlie , thats for sure. Has almost the same coloring as my girl.
Im so happy your adding her to your herd


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's my FAVORITE LaMancha color  I love those chamoisee's!

Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking girl!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She comes home tomorrow!!! SOOOOO EXICTED!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet you are!!! COngrats!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Congrats*

What a beautiful La Mancha you have. Congratulations on the newest member of your herd!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Emma 
Picture of the day  I simply love her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now why would you be excited 
I just don't understand all the excitement. :shrug:




:ROFL::slapfloor::dance:

:stars::hug::wahoo::stars:

CONGRATS !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in love with that face ,OMG !!!
She is a beautiful girlie , I know you simply gah gah over her , 
aren't you ? lololol
You should be


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

AHHHHH! So cool!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Trickyroo! She's not the least bit cute is she?! LOL! I'm totally in love with her 
Thanks Woodhaven


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

When are you getting your girl Tricky?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She's super cute!! Love love love that coloring!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Skyla, we're shipping Yoda out on Nov 18th (or 19th, can't remember! lol)

Frosty1, I do too  My favorite LaMancha coloring EVER!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful! She looks so calm and stately in that first picture!
I find her name quite attractive too! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My little girl will becoming home on the 19th !
I can't wait , it's so exciting !
I just keep looking at her picture right now , lolol.

I know just how Riley feels 

Thanks for asking Skyla


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

There's nothing more exciting than a new goatie  
Yoyo can't wait to become a New Yorker


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm starting to like the name YoYo , lolol
We will most likely keep it 

Glad she is looking forward to coming to NY !
Give her a hug for me ?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

lol! It suits her 

Sure  I sat around and played with them all day...I will warn you, she tries REALLY hard to eat hair :laugh:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have to wait two months to get my lamancha doe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I have to wait two months to get my lamancha doe


Awww , Im sorry Jalyn  :hug:
The time will go by fast , dont worry...we'll keep ya laughing


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> lol! It suits her
> 
> Sure  I sat around and played with them all day...I will warn you, she tries REALLY hard to eat hair :laugh:


Thanks for that warning , I must give the same warning to my girl 
at the salon , lolol 
They all love the new "trendy" hair styles I come walking in with , lolol.
I dont go very often , so when I do go , she's got her work cut out for her , lol.

:hair:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Tricky..aww sanks!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

swelcome


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Time will fly


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

It will because of christmas..it always comes sooner than ya want if ur a parent lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL!
This has been the longest week EVER! And it's going to be an even longer night :help: lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How exciting Tricky!! Your gonna have to post pix!!



Lost Prairie said:


> Sure  I sat around and played with them all day...I will warn you, she tries REALLY hard to eat hair :laugh:


Sounds like Mazie! LOL!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Riley! I know what you mean!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , dont worry about that Skyla , lolol.
I will over load ya with them !!
I was trying to get Vet RX into my Lamancha's ears and I actually did it all by my lonesome  Couldnt believe it myself , and neither could 
she , lolol. I guess the stars were aligned for me tonight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh goody!! LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lost Prairie said:


> LOL!
> This has been the longest week EVER! And it's going to be an even longer night :help: lol


Oh dont worry , it will go by quickly and before you know it , you'll be snuggling up with Bama 
If you have the time , could you possibly video Bama being introduced
to your herd ? I know its alot to ask , but Im extremely interested in 
the behavior of them during this time.
Im dying to see the behavior of the Nigerians towards a bigger goat like Bama.
Just a short clip would do , you know the best parts to show , Im sure .
If not , no problems , I know you will give us the play by play anyways


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I forgot to mention Skyla , I checked out your website , its beautiful !
Such gorgeous goaties ! I love how you came up with the name
J.O.Y.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you! 

Thanks! My Mom came up with it!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Tricky, that's no problem, I'll try to get a video when we get her home  It's snowing and cold out now, so there might not be a lot of action, so I'll try and get you one tomorrow if it's not interesting today


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo Hoo !!!! Todays the day Riley 
Im sure she will be snuggling up to that Bama girl all day , lololol
I can just feel the excitement and happiness for her as I type this !
I have a huge smile on my face just thinking how happy she must be 

Hope she posts later and lets us know how she is settling in.
If not , its totally understandable , lololol.

Congrats Riley !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I know! So EXCITING!

Thank you Tricky  We're picking her up in a few hours! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Alabama is home! SHe's simply gorgeous! She's getting along with everyone pretty well


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I seen the pics on FB..she fit right in didn't she. I"m sooo happy for you riley..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Christy  I LOVE her! SHe has that sweet LaMancha personality, and is a little super model


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey!! What about us ? Don't we get to see a picture of Alabama in her new home ? 
Glad to hear she is doing well


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Pics coming tomorrow  I didn't get a video because it was snowing like crazy but nothing really happened. Everyone came out and said hello, there was a few ugly faces and that was it...She looks so big compared to the little Nigies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Riley , its alot to ask and I feel like a fool now that I asked you to video. Please don't bother .....but you must post new pictures 

I can just imagine how big she looks to you since your used to seeing the Nigies , lolol.

Im sure the little ones stick up for themselves just like the bigger ones do...Do they sort of stick together when trying to intimidate another goat that may be bigger ? Just curious 

Like I said before , Im sure you will give us the play by play 
So dont go to any trouble with a video in such bad weather ..
Just enjoy her


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It wasn't a foolish question at all, I can totally understand why you'd want it 

lol! Oh she looks like a giraffe! lol

Yep they do.  There hasn't been any arguments so far, just a few 'move out of the way' looks from Bama.  
This has been a great day, I finally got my LaMancha and Vanessa (Nigerian) is showing signs of coming into heat!  She'll go on a 'date' with Headliner tomorrow! :leap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Giraffe ! :ROFL:

Hope the weather is nice when you ship my baby out 
Im saving moving some things around for her in the barn till the middle of the week ,lol ..It s all the preparing I have to do for her , then I will be stuck waiting for her , so I want to keep busy ,lolol.

Oh the joy of a new goatie  :leap:


----------



## HCavin (Nov 9, 2012)

Wonderful. Congrats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Some new pics from today


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Such a beautiful girl!!!  :drool: If only I could pay to ship a kid out here!!! LOL!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Is she getting herself into trouble yet? Things have been dreadfully boring over here without the queen. She wasn't mean to the other goats, she was just in charge and neither of these two cares... they won't even argue over food!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> Is she getting herself into trouble yet? Things have been dreadfully boring over here without the queen. She wasn't mean to the other goats, she was just in charge and neither of these two cares... they won't even argue over food!


Oh was beautiful Bama your girl ?
She is a beauty !


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, Bama lived here before she went to live with Riley. Only way Bama could live anywhere else is if we found someone who would love her as much as we do... and I think Riley absolutely will (if she doesn't already).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , I haven't doubt Riley will love on that pretty gal ,lol.
You can just feel the excitement in her emails when she was waiting to bring her home . Couldnt be a better match .


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

What a sweet face she has...Congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Engebretsen said:


> Is she getting herself into trouble yet? Things have been dreadfully boring over here without the queen. She wasn't mean to the other goats, she was just in charge and neither of these two cares... they won't even argue over food!


No, she's being really good and hasn't made any fuss over anything! SHe's so nice to the other goats as well


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She will always be loved here


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Riley , how did my little girl make out today ?
Is she all packed yet for her flight to NY ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Laura, we are gonna need pics when you get her home!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You betcha


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Laura, she got her HC and is ready to go  However, she was a little heavier than I expected. She is by no means 'skinny' :laugh:

Skyla, you're such a picture addict! LOL!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im happy she did well , I had no doubts 
I'm patiently waiting for her 
So she has a little bit of extra weight , who doesn't ?
Tell her not to worry about it , lolol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! She weighs almost 30 lb :shock: lol Didn't realize she was that big! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Yes, yes I am! 

LOL!! Chubby Yoyo's are cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:roll:

Yes, yes they are


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeppers!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL:
You two are funny 

I really cant wait to hug my YoYo


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

hehe!

She can't wait to give you a kiss and pull your hair


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

oh wonderful , my hairdresser will just hate me , lolol
I offer her a challenge every time I walk in there


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^lol!


----------

